# Uninstall information



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

In program files - what is the uninstall information folder for, and is it safe to delete?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

It is the uninstall informtion for windows IE and no I wouldn't delete it.


----------



## RaUcOuS (Apr 24, 2002)

ALot of programs that are in that folder are used to make windows run and any uninstall program that u dident download u shouldent delete....from what LiL i know about windows...doing this u will prolly not be able to run the file Add/remove programs 
Im not sure so get second advise but i would findout B4 deleting for sure


----------

